# transfers on any color shirt?



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have invested in an Oki printer and heat press and have begun the learning curve...my question is - if I order custom plastisol transfers, can I put them on any color shirt? I, now, understand about dye migration of laser transfer paper, so wondering since plastisol is different.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Plastisol can be used with light or dark coloured garments.

Have fun on the "curve"


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Plastisol transfers can be applied to any color shirt but to be seen properly the design might need a contrasting background color.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Generally speaking plastisol transfers can go on any kind of shirt, however, you have to make sure your design and the type of transfer is compatible.....Best to study the information on as many supplier websites as you can....


----------

